# Mẹo trị táo bón đơn giản cho trẻ sơ sinh



## Luna96 (26/8/19)

Trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón là vấn đề thường gặp nhưng nó lại khiến nhiều mẹ xót lòng xót dạ khi thấy con đại tiện khó khăn. May mắn thay, tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh chỉ là tạm thời nếu mẹ thực hiện đúng một vài mẹo trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh.
Trước hết, chúng ta hãy cùng tìm hiểu sâu hơn về những nguyên nhân khiến bé bị táo bón.
Bé bị táo bón thường có nhu động ruột hoạt động yếu ớt. Phần lớn bé bị táo bón do thay đổi chế độ ăn, chuyển từ giai đoạn bú sữa hoàn toàn sang chế độ ăn dặm/uống sữa bổ sung hoặc chuyển từ giai đoạn ăn nhuyễn sang ăn thô. Bên cạnh đó cũng có nhiều trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón do mẹ chọn sữa bột không phù hợp.

*Nguyên nhân trẻ bị táo bón*
Táo bón xảy ra khi chất thải di chuyển quá chậm qua đường tiêu hóa khiến phân của bé trở nên khô cứng. Những nguyên nhân chính gây táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh thường là:

*1. Bé “phớt lờ” nhu cầu đại tiện*
Ở trẻ sơ sinh, nguyên nhân này thường xảy ra khi bé đã trải qua nhiều lần đại tiện khó khăn, đau rát hậu môn khi cố gắng đẩy phân cứng ra ngoài. Điều này khiến bé cảm thấy sợ hãi và cố gắng “kìm nén” cữ vệ sinh của mình khiến tình trạng táo bón ngày càng trầm trọng hơn.

*2. Thay đổi chế độ ăn uống*
Thời điểm phổ biến khiến bé bị táo bón là khi mẹ cho bé chuyển đổi chế độ bú sữa hoàn toàn sang chế độ ăn dặm/uống sữa bổ sung hoặc chuyển từ giai đoạn ăn nhuyễn sang ăn thô. Lúc này, cơ chế nhu động ruột của bé chưa kịp làm quen với chế độ ăn mới nên xảy ra tình trạng táo bón. Thêm vào đó, chế độ ăn không đủ rau, củ, quả, thiếu chất xơ và chất lỏng cũng có thể khiến bé bị táo bón.

*3. Thay đổi thói quen*
Mọi sự thay đổi trong thói quen sinh hoạt như ba mẹ cho con đi du lịch dài ngày, thời tiết quá nóng hoặc quá lạnh có thể làm chức năng ruột của bé bị ảnh hưởng dẫn đến tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh.

*4. Dị ứng sữa bò*
Bé bị dị ứng sữa bò hoặc dùng quá nhiều các chế phẩm từ sữa như phô mai, váng sữa… có thể gây ra tình trạng táo bón. Đây cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân hàng đầu gây ra tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh.

*Trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón thường gặp những khó khăn gì?*
Bé bị táo bón thường có cảm giác đau tức ở bụng, trướng bụng nhưng không thể đại tiện dễ dàng. Tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh cũng là lý do khiến trẻ khó chịu, quấy khóc. Lâu ngày, bé thường bị kém ăn, bé không chịu bú mẹ hoặc lười uống sữa. Những điều này góp phần làm bé bị sụt cân.
Không những thế, phân khô, cứng khiến hậu môn của bé bị đau rát hoặc chảy máu mỗi lần đại tiện. Điều này trở thành “nỗi ám ảnh” khiến bé sợ đi vệ sinh. Về yếu tố tâm lý, nó không những gây ra sự sợ hãi cho bé mà còn tạo tâm lý căng thẳng cho mẹ và cả gia đình mỗi lần thấy con khóc thét vì đau rát hậu môn trong lúc đại tiện.
Thông thường, tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh không nghiêm trọng nhưng chính nỗi sợ này có thể khiến bé bị táo bón mãn tính. Từ đó, bé dễ gặp phải những biến chứng và rủi ro tiềm ẩn cho sức khỏe như sốt, sưng bụng, phân có máu, nứt hậu môn hoặc sa trực tràng vì phải cố sức rặn để đẩy phân ra ngoài.

*Cách trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh tại nhà*

*1. Luyện tập thói quen vệ sinh*
Bố mẹ hãy tập thói quen đi vệ sinh đều đặn mỗi ngày cho trẻ. Thời điểm đi vệ sinh tốt nhất là sau bữa ăn.
Mẹ không nên hiểu việc đi vệ sinh đều đặn có nghĩa là bé phải được đại tiện vào đúng khung giờ đó mỗi ngày bất kể bé có muốn ị hay không. Cách hiểu này không chỉ không giúp ích gì trong cách trị táo bón cho trẻ mà còn mang lại sự sợ hãi, bực bội cho bé.
Thực chất, việc tập bé đi vệ sinh đều đặn tùy thuộc vào khoảng thời gian bé hay đi vệ sinh. Để biết được điều này, mẹ phải để ý xem bé đi ị như thế nào. Ngoài ra, mẹ hãy căn cứ vào cữ ăn của con để canh thời gian đại tiện thích hợp của bé. Việc theo dõi này sẽ giúp mẹ biết được lịch trình tiểu tiện của bé để canh giờ “xi” phù hợp. Tập bé đi vệ sinh đúng giờ bằng tiếng “xi” cũng là cách trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh hiệu quả vì lâu dần bé sẽ hiểu rằng mỗi lần mẹ phát ra tiếng “xi” cũng là lúc mình phải đi ị rồi đấy.

*2. Massage bụng cho bé*
Massage bụng bé đều đặn mỗi theo chiều kim đồng hồ sẽ kích thích nhu động ruột của bé hoạt động để hỗ trợ việc đẩy phân ra ngoài.
Cách làm cụ thể như sau:
Bạn đặt ngón tay trỏ và ngón tay giữa gần với rốn của bé, ấn nhẹ rồi xoay vòng tại chỗ theo chiều kim đồng hồ. Sau đó, bạn tiếp tục mở rộng vòng xoay cho đến khi 2 ngón tay của bạn gần với hông bên phải của bé. Trong quá trình xoay vòng, bạn hãy lưu ý duy trì lực ấn vừa phải vào bụng của bé. Động tác này giúp các thành phần trong ruột non dễ dàng di chuyển theo chiều dài của ruột.
Massage bụng đều đặn cho bé sẽ giúp bé đại diện dễ dàng. Đặc biệt với những bé bị táo bón, động tác massage này càng cần được mẹ thực hiện mỗi ngày.

*3. Kết hợp vận động và uống nhiều nước*
Với những bé lớn hơn, bố mẹ hãy tạo điều kiện cho bé tiếp xúc với thiên nhiên và có chế độ vận động hợp lý. Bé thường xuyên vận động sẽ giúp cơ thể dẻo dai hơn, cơ quan tiêu hóa cũng hoạt động tốt hơn. Cùng với đó, bố mẹ hãy khuyến khích bé uống nhiều nước. Nước ở đây được hiểu là các loại chất lỏng như nước lọc, nước canh, nước ép trái cây…

*4. Thay đổi chế độ dinh dưỡng*
Với trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón trong khi bú mẹ hoàn toàn, mẹ hãy cố gắng cho con bú đủ sữa trong mỗi cữ bú. Trong chế độ ăn hàng ngày, mẹ nên bổ sung thêm chất xơ, ăn nhiều trái cây, ngũ cốc và rau. Chất xơ từ những thực phẩm được dung nạp vào cơ thể sẽ chuyển hóa vào sữa mẹ cho bé hấp thụ để phân mềm hơn và di chuyển ra ngoài dễ dàng hơn.
Với những bé bị táo bón trong giai đoạn ăn dặm/uống sữa bổ sung hoặc ăn thô, mẹ hãy cho bé uống đủ nước và ăn nhiều loại đồ ăn giàu chất xơ như ngũ cốc, trái cây, rau xanh. Đồ ăn mềm cũng sẽ giúp hệ tiêu hóa của bé làm việc dễ dàng. Hạn chế tối đa việc cho bé tiêu thụ các loại thức ăn nhanh, đồ ăn vặt và các loại đồ uống có gas vì chúng làm chậm quá trình tiêu hóa của trẻ.
Theo lời khuyên từ các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, bên cạnh việc chọn loại sữa thích hợp, bố mẹ vẫn phải đồng thời duy trì chế độ ăn đầy đủ dinh dưỡng, giàu chất xơ và thói quen sinh hoạt ổn định để con có hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh.
Đó là những cách trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh mà người lớn có thể áp dụng ngay tại nhà. Nếu tình trạng táo bón không được cải thiện, bạn hãy đưa trẻ đến bệnh viện để tham khảo thêm ý kiến bác sĩ.

*Học mẹ Nhật chăm con hết táo bón, bé khỏe mẹ vui*





​Theo chia sẻ của các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng Nhật Bản, cách làm tốt nhất giúp trẻ không bị táo bón là tạo điều kiện để bé có hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, tăng cường khả năng hấp thu dưỡng chất từ sữa và thức ăn.
Các loại sữa giàu hàm lượng β-Lactoglobulin là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ gặp nhiều khó khăn trong quá trình hấp thụ. Theo các nhà nghiên cứu, β-Lactoglobulin là một loại protein khó tiêu hóa, hàm lượng chất này trong sữa bò cao hơn sữa mẹ gấp 3 lần. Việc dung nạp quá nhiều β-Lactoglobulin vào cơ thể sẽ gây ra tình trạng khó tiêu, làm giảm đi sức khỏe hệ tiêu hóa của bé.
Việc giảm hàm lượng β-Lactoglobulin trong thành phần công thức sản phẩm dinh dưỡng là giải pháp then chốt giúp các mẹ chăm con kiểu Nhật dễ dàng tìm ra cách trị táo bón cho trẻ. Tuy nhiên, công nghệ tách β-Lactoglobulin không hề đơn giản, đòi hỏi sự hỗ trợ tối ưu của thiết bị máy móc. Nhà máy hiện đại của Wakodo đặt tại Tochigi Nhật Bản hiện nay đã áp dụng thành công công nghệ này và giảm hàm lượng β-Lactoglobulin về hàm lượng thấp nhất hiện nay.





​
*WAKODO TƯ VẤN CÔNG THỨC BỞI NUTIFOOD – NHẬP KHẨU NGUYÊN LON TỪ NHẬT BẢN: *Đây là dòng sữa cao cấp nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Nhật Bản. Sản phẩm áp dụng công nghệ Nhật thủy phân đạm tương tự thành phần sữa tự nhiên, công thức đột phá giảm Beta-lactoglobulin, góp phần hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, giàu chất xơ GOS thúc đẩy sự phát triển của vi khuẩn có lợi cho đường ruột, cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa và làm mềm phân. Sữa Wakodo còn là nguồn bổ sung DHA hỗ trợ bé phát triển não bộ và thị giác. Các loại vitamin A, B, C, E giúp trẻ tăng cường sức đề kháng, tăng cân và phát triển chiều cao. Sản phẩm dễ tan, hương vị thơm ngon, gần gũi, dễ pha chế bằng nước ấm hoặc nước mát nên được các mẹ ưu tiên lựa chọn.
Với chiếc bụng khỏe, bé sẽ không còn gặp các triệu chứng như táo bón, tiêu chảy, rối loạn tiêu hóa, đau bụng, nôn trớ… Chiếc bụng khỏe sẽ giúp trẻ phát triển toàn diện về thể chất và trí tuệ. Mẹ luôn an tâm vì đã chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp tốt nhất cho con. Các mẹ có thể xem thêm thông tin chi tiết về sữa nhập khẩu chống táo bón Wakodo NutiFood tại website: wakodonutifood.com
*Nguồn : HelloBacsi*


----------

